# hey! im expecting guppy babies mabeee when i get home tommorow!



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

i hope all my guppies are safe at my house..i left friday and wont be back till monday (tommorow) and i recently took the babies and mamas to the 6 gallon cuz the 10 gallon nitrites were realllly high! and one of my guppies was expecting babies.i hopw she dosnt eat them or its too crowded! :???:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well the adults should be fine for a couple days without food. Do you have plant cover in your tank for the fry?


----------

